# Presciption safety glasses?



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I wear glasses 95% of the time and when in the shop I am obviously much more comfortable with safety glasses on but don't like sacrificing vision that much lol (I am not blind or anything).

Does anyone here purchase safety glasses that are presciption? If so where do you shop for them?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear glasses also. Several years ago I had a pair of prescription safety glasses that I had made at Walmart. The cost on them was about $450.00 and they had, by law, the little emblem on them, the best I can remember was the OSHA emblem.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Was it worth it to you? I am sure costs have come down I have done some googling and it looks like around $100-150 is the price range I am seeing…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There are also "Side Shields" available, for when you are in the shop, and then remove the shields for when you are not.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Was it worth it to you? I am sure costs have come down I have done some googling and it looks like around $100-150 is the price range I am seeing…
> - LucasWoods


I think at the time the price was worth it. I've never seen prescription glasses at that low a price. My regular glasses are $375.00 with frames.

When I got my last set of regular glasses I had a scratch resistant finish put on them. They're been whacked, dropped, cleaned with paper towels and still no scratches.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have worn prescription safety glasses for 20+ years. I only use polycarbonate lenses and safety frames (they have a reenforced rim to limit the lenses from being pushed though). The frames will be marked with a "z-87" somewhere, this is the reference to the OSHA regulations. The lenses will have initials in one corner, mine are "DL".

Without enhansements the glasses are under $200 though my regular optometrist. With all the enhancements; scratch resistance, transistions coating, progressive lenses, etc, mine were in the $500 range.

I have two pair; one with progressive lenses and one with workstation lenses (single vision, just short of arms length to about 8 feet away).


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Oakley makes Prescription lenses. My eyes are too bad to get any, but I'm considering getting a pair of reading glasses.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow this seems more expensive than I thought it would be.

I still have a very small shop and spending over $150 for prescription safety glasses is a lot since that is one less tool purchase haha


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I buy mine at Pearl vision. 3M brand frames with poly carbonate lenses. My invoice has been $130 ish a pair for the last 3 years. Work reimburses me for them but I get no discount nor do I use insurance. Best frames I have found. I'll try and remember to take a photo when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had a couple of pair over the years. I liked having them. My last pair was maybe 5 years or so ago and my script has changed too much, especially for close-up work. I also have a decent pair of over frame safety glasses that are pretty comfortable to wear over my regular glasses.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

I think any polycarbonate lens should be good but the safety glass frame sounds like a good idea.

I think a company like Uvex or Bolle would sell a cheap set of safety glasses that you could put prescription lenses in. I bought some Bolle safety glasses that are pretty nice for about $20 not long ago (but I don't need vision correction).

An anti scratch coating would be nice but you can probably skip transitions and AR coating if you are going to be working inside. The prescription for close vision is a good idea but it shouldn't cost more.

I treat my safety glasses pretty roughly because most of them are bargain brand that cost only a few dollars so most of the scratches are caused when I'm not wearing them. If you are in the habit of taking care of your glasses, they should last for quite a while unless they actually save your eye from a big impact.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There are also Safety Glasses that fit over your normal pair of glasses. Had to wear a pair where I worked.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Took my old bi-focal safety glasses from work(4 years ago) and had single vision safety lens with scratch resistance put in the old frames for $80.00.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I chose to wear the UVEX Bionic® Shield, a full face dust shield that allows me to wear my various prescription bifocal glasses as I work. AND, at less than $50 it is the biggest bang for the buck. And yes my prescription glasses cost several hundred$$$. And replacement lens go for the UVEX is just $24…


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Inexpensive metal frames with your 'script and side shields are not very expensive. Your eyes are worth it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have several pair, a couple of them from when i had a day job (safety glasses were required on the factory floor, so my employer paid for the prescription). But since I've retired I've bought 2 pair, and found them to be just as expensive as regular glasses. Even so, was it worth it? Absolutely "yes".


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I did not notice if you have a real hard perscription, but if not, I buy from woodcraft the bi-focal safety glasses. They are cheap (8$) and I keep several pairs around so one is always handy as I can't keep pencils or glasses it seems.

I also work in manufacturing so well acquainted with full blown perscrip glasses. If you have a problem and they are needed then definately spend the money and get a good pair. They are not cheap. Our plant pays for ours, so they run about 150$ so not cheap.

Another option is buing over glasses safety glasses. We have that option as well because some of the folks just don't like them on all the time. They are bulkier and slip right over your regular glasses.

Good luck.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

A few years ago I purchased prescription safety glasses with side shields from Walmart for $108. My insurance paid for $100 of that. The exam for the prescription was an additional cost. The reason for the low price is that the frames were the cheapest ones there at the time. I prefer glass lenses, rather than plastic, because they do not attract anywhere near as much fine dust as plastic lenses do.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

You can always purchase safety "over glasses" to wear over your regular prescription. While not the ideal solution, they work very well and the price is considerably less than prescription safety glasses.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Just got some. I have progressive lenses. Got mine from safetygearpro.com. Cost $130 with Z87 frame (with side shields), impact resistant lenses, scratch coating. That includes the progressives. There is some really small difference between what is in my regular glasses and these, even though they are supposed to be exactly the same. When I change, I get a little bit of that strain you get with new glasses, which goes away after a couple of minutes (both directions). It's as likely to be my regular glasses, as there were several problems with purchasing them.

To purchase prescription eyeglasses online, you need your Rx, and you also need your "PID" (pupillary distance). You can ask your current eyeglass supplier for that measurement; they need it to make any glasses. I always request mine whenever I get new glasses in person. I keep it, and my Rx on my phone in case I need emergency replacement while traveling.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

+1 for the bionic shield Mike mentioned. I also use this shield and it wont fog up your glasses. It's also very comfortable. Purchased mine off Amazon.


----------



## OCristo (Nov 15, 2016)

> I wear glasses 95% of the time and when in the shop I am obviously much more comfortable with safety glasses on but don t like sacrificing vision that much lol (I am not blind or anything).
> 
> Does anyone here purchase safety glasses that are presciption? If so where do you shop for them?


I use my regular multi-focal either Hoya or Zeiss Multi-coated Poly-carbonate glasses when at workshop. It has lenses big enough to a decent eye protection. Actually I use these glasses only when driving and at workshop as I prefer single focal lenses for reading and computer use… for just walk around I use no glasses, yet… 

For ordinary woodworking I think it is good enough. I would look for additional protection if I worked with chemicals, aggressive liquids in general or metals.

Regards,


----------

